# Boss HM-2 Pedal



## metaljohn (Dec 3, 2011)

I picked one of these up a few months ago and I'm really having a hard to getting it to sound good without being either too trebly or too woofy. I've heard clips of these sounding amazing without being harsh, so I know it's possible.

I do have the MIJ one just to clarify.

Anyone with some experience on these able to shed some light? I'm looking for a more refined version of that classic Stockholm sound.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Inazone (Dec 3, 2011)

What amp are you running it through, and are you using the HM-2 as your only distortion, a mix of pedal and amp distortion, or just boosting the amp distortion with the HM-2?


----------



## cyril v (Dec 3, 2011)

I was just using mine literally a few minutes ago...

The way I use it is as a boost on an already distorted channel, I had the Level: 10, Low: 5.5, High: 4.5, Distortion: 0.02.

I seriously have the distortion barely on, so it just gives a small hint of the fucked up buzz saw into the signal and a little is still quite a bit. Amps distortion is probably around a 4, EQ'd to taste.


----------



## metaljohn (Dec 3, 2011)

Inazone said:


> What amp are you running it through, and are you using the HM-2 as your only distortion, a mix of pedal and amp distortion, or just boosting the amp distortion with the HM-2?



I'm running through a Krank Rev+, switching between boosting and mixing the distortions because I can't seem to find which one sounds best.


----------



## BeelzeBob (Dec 4, 2011)

I asked the bass player for Entombed when they were touring for Wolverine Blues back in the early 90's, how ~did~ they get that sound? He told me that the "swedish" sound, the Tomas Skogsberg sound, was simply an HM-2 with all knobs on 10 going into a Peavey Bandit 65 (solid state!) amp.

I have a Peavey Backstage Plus from the 80's that was a lower end model than the Bandit 65. But since they are both solid state Peavey amps, I found their sounds to be very close.

I have managed to achieve an Entombed-style sound using my HM-2 with all knobs on 10, the Saturation (Gain) knob on the Peavey on 10, Bass on 10, Mids on 0, Highs on 5.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 4, 2011)

Not to dishonor those awsome bands (I love that stuff), but their sounds were improved greatly IMO when they ditched those early setups and got some help from real recording engineers. I'm not talking specific bands, just that whole genre in general.

I had the HM-2 back in the day and was thrilled to replace it with a metal zone, which in later years have been thrilled to replace with boosted tube amps.
For boosting tube amps, there are a milliopn and one better choices. (again just my opinion). I guarentee some one can make it work great though, just not my impatient self lol.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Just used mine at a show 2 nights ago.

my setup.

Explorer (81/85) 
HM-2 (Level 10, low 10, high 10, gain 0) 
Ampeg VH150 (Bass/mid/high around 6 and gain on about 4)

perfect Entombed/Dismember tone every time.


----------



## naavanka_ (Dec 4, 2011)

I´ve had about 7 Hm-2s, 5 MIJ and 2 MIK plus a Behringer HM300.
Think i like the HM300 best now cause i dont have to be careful about thrashing it 

Mah setup is:

-Baritone7tele, SD JB in the bridge, 10-46-70, A standard
-i used to have a MIJ Hm-2, Vol and Lo dimed, Hi just about 16o´clock to full, gain completely off
I use the behringer version now with about the same settings.
You really cant tell the difference when Hi is set properly on the HM300 
My MIJ MH-2 stays safely at home now.
-Marshall JMP 2203 clone, gain dimed, everything else just about 12 o´clock
-Sovtek 4x12 cab with Eminence texas heats

Works really great to me.

The Hm-2 is really a pickup sensitive stompbox. 
Works best with low to semi high input passive pups.
With blackouts it was worse than shit, all muddy and no bawls :/
Dunno about EMGs, i suspect the same as Blackouts.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 4, 2011)

Why would you buy an hm2 expecting anything other than bees in a can.


----------



## Ketzer (Dec 4, 2011)

Are you running it from a 9v battery or the 12v adapter?


MIJ HM-2s run off either a 9v battery or the 12v ACA-120 Power Supply. If you connect a 9v power supply to them they sound like more ass than usual. There's a neat little mod you can do that makes them run fine off of a 9v adapter, which is what I did to mine. The stereotypical Godflesh tone involves gain on 10, the Lo and Hi knobs facing each other, and level to taste. That's generally what I use it for.


----------



## metaljohn (Dec 4, 2011)

Ketzer said:


> Are you running it from a 9v battery or the 12v adapter?
> 
> 
> MIJ HM-2s run off either a 9v battery or the 12v ACA-120 Power Supply. If you connect a 9v power supply to them they sound like more ass than usual. There's a neat little mod you can do that makes them run fine off of a 9v adapter, which is what I did to mine. The stereotypical Godflesh tone involves gain on 10, the Lo and Hi knobs facing each other, and level to taste. That's generally what I use it for.



I'm running just a 9v battery right now. I can't find a 12v ACA power supply to save my life. I have been looking into mods though.

@Stealthtastic - I have heard quite a few clips of the pedal stock sounding awesome(not harsh). Maybe they have the original power supply though. Although, 9 times out of 10, I do agree that they sound like ass.


----------



## neoclassical (Dec 4, 2011)

metaljohn said:


> I picked one of these up a few months ago and I'm really having a hard to getting it to sound good without being either too trebly or too woofy. I've heard clips of these sounding amazing without being harsh, so I know it's possible.
> 
> I do have the MIJ one just to clarify.



I had the same problem when I got one ~1990. After much tweaking and experimentation I found that they sound best with your guitar unplugged and with no battery or power adapter. One mod that makes the HM-2 sound clear and precise usually involves throwing them into dumpsters or selling them to teenagers who will pay way too much for an MIJ example, thus enabling you to buy a tubescreamer while someone else struggles to get the "Swedish" studio tone in their bedroom.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 4, 2011)

neoclassical said:


> I had the same problem when I got one ~1990. After much tweaking and experimentation I found that they sound best with your guitar unplugged and with no battery or power adapter. One mod that makes the HM-2 sound clear and precise usually involves throwing them into dumpsters or selling them to teenagers who will pay way to much for an MIJ example, thus enabling you to buy a tubescreamer while someone else struggles to get a studio tone in their bedroom.



Well if you're after that old school Swedish death metal tone like Entombed had then hell ya it's awesome.


----------



## metaljohn (Dec 4, 2011)

neoclassical said:


> I had the same problem when I got one ~1990. After much tweaking and experimentation I found that they sound best with your guitar unplugged and with no battery or power adapter. One mod that makes the HM-2 sound clear and precise usually involves throwing them into dumpsters or selling them to teenagers who will pay way to much for an MIJ example, thus enabling you to buy a tubescreamer while someone else struggles to get a studio tone in their bedroom.



Damn dude, did it steal your girlfriend too?


----------



## neoclassical (Dec 4, 2011)

Lol, no I just could not get a good sound out of that thing with any amp/guitar combo or setting I could come up with.


----------



## c4tze (Dec 4, 2011)

on 5150 >> lo gain input, crunch / bright button off >> pre gain 11 o'clock + hm-2 with each knob on max = perfect dismember sound. evolution and blaze seven string pickups. didnt play it with actives or 6ers.


----------



## Ketzer (Dec 5, 2011)

here's the picture of the mod:








the green wire is the mod, it bypasses a diode and a resistor. I'm fairly sure what it does is it joins the adapter input to the battery input, bypassing the resistor that would drop the 12v adapter power to 9v. Why Boss decided that using a 12v adapter was a good idea, I'll never know.


EDIT: Mine is an MIJ, so yours should follow it. If anyone wants to mod theirs and it's not an MIJ, double-check the schematic to the pic before you do any soldering.


----------



## naavanka_ (Dec 5, 2011)

Ketzer said:


> here's the picture of the mod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OR just use it with a good 9V adapter and daisy chain it to other pedulz.

If you run it with a 9V adapter alone you will break the damn thing!


----------



## Ketzer (Dec 5, 2011)

How do you figure? the way the circuit is designed, if you hook up a 9v adapter without performing the mod, the pedal doesn't get the 9v that it needs to run properly, because the unmodded circuit drops the intended 12v to 9v before hitting any part of the stompbox proper. 

I learned this when I got mine, and plugging in any 9v adapter I owned caused the sound to be very tinny and quiet, as well as the LED being very dim.


----------



## naavanka_ (Dec 5, 2011)

Ketzer said:


> How do you figure? the way the circuit is designed, if you hook up a 9v adapter without performing the mod, the pedal doesn't get the 9v that it needs to run properly, because the unmodded circuit drops the intended 12v to 9v before hitting any part of the stompbox proper.
> 
> I learned this when I got mine, and plugging in any 9v adapter I owned caused the sound to be very tinny and quiet, as well as the LED being very dim.



No and no, never ever hook that HM-2 ALONE to a 9V adapter!

It works with 9V ONLY when you daisy chain the power supply with other pedals.
It somehow (dont remember how lol ) bypasses the 12V and works on 9V.

Trust me, i DO know.

EDIT:
Found it http://stinkfoot.se/archives/726

So, the MOD is really useless if you are using more than just the HM-2 in your signal chain.
Of course for home usage and as for the only pedal to use, i´d do that


----------



## Ketzer (Dec 5, 2011)

yeah, I knew about the daisychain thing, but seeing as how I also use it as a single pedal for smaller gigs where I don't feel like carting out the entire pedalboard, it was something I felt was worth doing  I took a look at the schematic again, and the mod does the same thing (internally) as the daisy-chain cable does on the outside, bypassing the resistors to the common ground.


best of both worlds!


----------



## naavanka_ (Dec 5, 2011)

Ketzer said:


> yeah, I knew about the daisychain thing, but seeing as how I also use it as a single pedal for smaller gigs where I don't feel like carting out the entire pedalboard, it was something I felt was worth doing  I took a look at the schematic again, and the mod does the same thing (internally) as the daisy-chain cable does on the outside, bypassing the resistors to the common ground.
> 
> 
> best of both worlds!



Oh, i thought you didnt because of your last post


----------



## Tomo009 (Dec 5, 2011)

Another of these threads haha. 

The truth is the HM-2 sounds horrible on it's own, it's when you mix it into a full sounding recording where it sounds absolutely crushing. I have both the MIJ and MIT, you can't change the sound on the thing much as I'm sure you are aware. My favorite sound is to have 2 guitars tracked with HM-2 and one blended in the middle with just the tubes, it rounds out the hollow sound of the HM-2 and gives a really huge roar somewhat like Bloodbath.


----------



## metaljohn (Dec 5, 2011)

A lot of helpful stuff in here guys. Thanks a bunch!

That 9v mod looks like the easiest thing ever. I may do that.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 5, 2011)

metaljohn said:


> A lot of helpful stuff in here guys. Thanks a bunch!
> 
> That 9v mod looks like the easiest thing ever. I may do that.



Honestly man just sell the thing if you don't want that super kickass chainsaw sound.


----------



## Tomo009 (Dec 6, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Honestly man just sell the thing if you don't want that super kickass chainsaw sound.



Doesn't the 9V mod just emulate the effect you get from using a daisy chain anyway? It doesn't change the sound, if you don't like the sound of the thing, you never will. The HM-2 does what the HM-2 wants and it does it amazingly.


----------



## Ishan (Dec 6, 2011)

I have the Behringer HM300 and it really is a one trick pony! But it's one amazing trick


----------



## metaljohn (Dec 7, 2011)

naavanka_ said:


> The Hm-2 is really a pickup sensitive stompbox.
> Works best with low to semi high input passive pups.
> With blackouts it was worse than shit, all muddy and no bawls :/
> Dunno about EMGs, i suspect the same as Blackouts.



I found the problem. The bridge pickup in my Eclipse is pretty bright compared to the pickups in my bandmates Les Paul. I fixed it by using the middle position on the pickup selector with the volume rolled down on the neck. Harshness is gone! 

I still want to switch to some darker pickups for it though.


----------



## Ketzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> Doesn't the 9V mod just emulate the effect you get from using a daisy chain anyway? It doesn't change the sound, if you don't like the sound of the thing, you never will. The HM-2 does what the HM-2 wants and it does it amazingly.



Yeah, that's all it does.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Jul 12, 2014)

I still need to find a good way to use mine. I have an OCD I use as a boost through my dual rec and a keeley 3 knob compressor. I want to get a really good black metal tone and I thought this could help but so far I haven't found the sweet spots for it, so it's off of my pedalboard for now.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 12, 2014)

Man, I'm surprised that people are still snatching up the HM-2s and starting threads about them!

Haha! This is awesome! My inner Swedish death metaller (at my roots and beginnings as a guitarist) is coming out!


----------



## SandyRavage (Jul 13, 2014)

Dude try her in the loop, and come over and let Brian mess with it. He has magic fingers for those things and managed to make mine sing. One trick pony but it does it so well it's not even funny.

***edit when I say loop I mean line selector because that's how I've been running my gear for so long**** 

Really cleans up the tone and allows you to use them to their full potential.


----------

